# Okay, How many kids came this year?



## NotTheBatesMotel (Sep 28, 2013)

Around 30 which is slightly more than last year. Our neighborhood has no sidewalks, really steep drop offs and generally isn't great for ToT-ing so we were happy with the turn out.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

one hundred and forty three, last year just over 120. This was the most ever and best weather in three years

And we had lots of teens and some that were no doubt very late teens but everyone was in a good mood and very polite


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

"Best Haunt Ever" is great, even if the numbers were down. 
We're rural, so we're lucky if we get double digit ToTs. Some pre-teen and teen kids nearby came around to see the house in the last couple days, and then had parties tonight. There are only a few little ones within a couple miles of us, and I guess their parents took them to town for ToTing.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

We had between 540-550 kids this year and had to shut down about a half hour earlier than normal. Weather was perfect and it's Friday so that helped. Plus, most area churches had their things on Wednesday so that left tonight wide open. It was awesome!


----------



## Icepick (Nov 24, 2013)

Rain ended my night at 9:15. I started at 6:00. Roughly 700 ToT's. 2-250 count bags and about 7/8 of the third handed out. Expected more for being on a Friday, so still have plenty leftover.


----------



## CherryBrandy79 (Nov 20, 2013)

We had 6....that is way down from last year. Kind of really sad about this.


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

Right at 200 this year. Not too bad since it was freaking cold and windy! Had several wRm up by my little space heater before they went to the next house! 
Best one was the vet polite young man who was fascinated by the props we built and wanted to know how to build his own!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Lost count, but we're figuring it was over 70 but probably less than 100. We average (when we count) anywhere between 50-150, so tonight was a success for us. We usually do very light on Friday night TOT due to high school football (around here it's VERY big) and parties if Halloween falls on the weekend, so we were surprised at the turnout.

BUT we didn't have our first TOT until 7:30! They are getting later and later every year.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

disappointing ... only 210 ... which was strange because we got way more cars, over the past couple of weeks, stop or slow down and look at the yard ... which the best we've done 

was hoping for over 300 ... last year 260ish

but everyone that came thought it was "AWESOME"  

but, now what am i supposed to do with all of the loot that i have left over ...  ... naturally saved the best for last!

had a gr8 night, even though the turnout was lower than i expected 

but it was the best that they've ever seen, which is gratifying 

amk


----------



## goosta (Oct 30, 2009)

We had about 200 kids and we are figuring with adults maybe about 350 people came to check it out. Last year we only had around 50 kids, so this was a big jump which was great. We made up 100 treat bags but quickly went through those. Luckily we had backup candy, since we definitely needed it!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I wasn't sure what to expect but by 8pm had just under 80 (hubby sent me to quickly make up more bags) and by 8:30pm when it started to rain a bit harder we ended up with a last rush and had about 15 more. Not bad given the weather.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Less than 30. I thought since it was Friday and good weather we would have had more, but nope.

And for the first time in forever, the wasn't a single breeze to be found. I have already started planning next year's party so someone will see and appreciate all the work and decorations.


----------



## Cal78 (Nov 15, 2010)

27, I don't understand it, worked my butt off last year with Great Weather and got 13, this year rainy and Gloomy Night and Got 27


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

450-500, down from over 600 last year. It was nice that way, actually, enough to be fun, not so many it's hectic.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Cal78 said:


> 27, I don't understand it, worked my butt off last year with Great Weather and got 13, this year rainy and Gloomy Night and Got 27


those 13 all brought a friend.


----------



## SpiderMonkey (Sep 4, 2011)

I didn't even think to count. This was the first year to hand out candy and to put up the graveyard - we've always taken our kids around to TOT and this was the first year that the youngest was really too old to do it. When we did take the kids around, our housing addition always seemed to have tons and tons of kids running around. Tonight.....not so much. If I had to guess, I'd say 50-75 kids. But, it is also pretty cold for here. Low 40s. Maybe that hampered turnout. Friday night football too. 

The kids and parents that did come, loved the display. I heard more than one child say "this is so cool" or they would admire the carved foam pumpkins and name who the carving was. Lot of parents said it was really cool and I saw people taking pictures of the yard and/or taking pictures of the kids in front of the static plague doctor props. So, it was definitely worth it and a lot of fun. I hope that by decorating this year, it'll drive up the number of people that come by next year. 

The only negative thing was that I had made 30+ witches lanterns and hung them on the cemetery fence and also from several tree limbs. Apparently some teenager decided to take one and go smash it in the road and then they ran off into the woods; across the creek and towards the high school just on the other side. Always some punks that have to ruin it for everyone. 

Anyway - Happy Halloween to everyone!!!


----------



## bayoubrigh (Jan 12, 2007)

Probably around 220 ToTs and about 170 go through our haunt. Pretty good while in competition with homecoming high school football game (missed scaring the teenagers...) Good comments on the decorations and most things worked (Yay!) so a good year for us.


----------



## Bam Bam (Oct 29, 2013)

Great night here in Utah, we had at least 200 kids. I have only lived in this house 5 years, and this neighborhood is growing, but I think since my display has been growing we have been getting busier. This year busted out singing pumpkins and it was a super hit. So much fun and nothing like it in the hood. 4 years ago we only had 25-30. Could have been the day.


----------



## Skelly215 (Sep 22, 2004)

275 - half of what we had just 2 years ago. A neighbor said that a few blocks away was swarming with TOTs, but they didn't come our way.  Lovely weather and the rain was polite enough to wait until 10 PM to start. Nice compliments too, so all in all a great night.


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

I think I got about 50 kids, a lot less than last year.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

We had 64. Down 20 from last year. Probably the best weather for Halloween here EVER, It was a Friday, the kids had the day off. I just don't understand this stuff.

Some nice people though.


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

We had 207.
Last year was about 130, so we're doing better. 
We run every Friday and Saturday through October, and the whole week of Halloween. 
For this year as a whole, we are doing about 75% better than last year.
Lots of good comments.
Lots of screams from the maze. 
I love this time of year.


----------



## Wonderland_Brownies (Aug 14, 2014)

For some reason we only had a little over 30 ToTers this year. The weather was great, and it was a Friday so I was expecting more than our usual 50-60 kids. A couple of churches had things going on tonight that normally don't, and the other house on our street that decorates a lot didn't have their porch light on though. Hopefully next year we have a better turn out, and luckily our party isn't until tomorrow night, so I can get rid of some of this extra candy!


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

312 trick-or-treaters, and the highest number of adults I've ever seen. This was just barely a new record, and even though I was expecting higher numbers due to the weekend (I guessed 350) , I was happy with the steady pace this year. Usually we have a huge crush right at dark and then some patchy lulls, but this year it was steady all night until about 9:00.


----------



## Boone6666 (Aug 22, 2014)

had about 330/35 witch is strange weather let up at noon and was good all night, last year was rainy and we had over 70 
who would figure ohhh also had a trunk or treat at the church over the hill thought that would bring them by apartly not


----------



## Candee (Oct 24, 2010)

We got 76. Very happy considering the weather and it was a Friday.


----------



## Morlan Bryn (Oct 24, 2014)

None here we live pretty Rural but some of the ducks came Trick or Treating earlier in the day if that counts lol!


----------



## EviLEye (Oct 21, 2012)

Have to say we were disappointed in the turn out this year. Weather was pretty good (a little cool in SoCal).

We really expected more kids and had maybe 60-70. Last year it was over 100 and we thought for sure with it being on a Fri the turnout would be better. Seemed like a lot of people were at parties.

We shut down at 9:30 and as we were tearing down a few cars made some turn abouts in the cul-de-sac, but we were pretty much wiped by then anyhow.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

We had easily 300 to 400 people visit our haunt. It was a huge success!


----------



## Passi (Jan 31, 2013)

Same exact weather as last year, and we ended up with 185, up 15 from last year.


----------



## nochevys (Aug 8, 2009)

We had a fantastic night here last night. We had 800 reeses PB cups and had 31 left so we had 769 TOT'ers this year. Lots of adults also. our whole street decorates about 12 of 20 houses on the street have decorations out, so the large numbers are from that. Cant wait until next year...


----------



## the_great_gazoo (Nov 6, 2005)

Ours numbers keep growing we gave out 173 treat bags. The neighbours gave out 60 to 80 .


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

Well... this year was very disappointing for me, I only had around 40. I usually get around 90 to 100 but this year, barely any of my neighbors had their lights on. There's always next year I guess.


----------



## dpolking (Oct 8, 2004)

Only 30 ToTs this year, which I think is pretty good considering the rain/snow/wind and that we live on a dead end dirt road.


----------



## Rob_Raz (Sep 16, 2012)

Our hours were 6-8pm. First hour I counted 4 kids, fortunately second hour stepped up a bit to about 40-50 total. Not disappointed considering the nasty weather and the fact I was really the only house decorated at all. Probably 3-4 other houses with porch lights on at all. Man I wish I lived on a "Halloween Street." Oh well, at least I am the "Halloween House" on my street.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Had about 45, not bad, it was so windy and cold... Actually during the week we get about half that.


----------



## PirateDex (Jun 25, 2014)

Rob, hear you on that. My problem is child strategic planning, why go to the neighborhood where houses are far apart versus across the road where the houses are much closer. All and all is was fun and we got around 100..hope next year my neighbors step it up some.


----------



## darthrott (Oct 20, 2010)

WE had about 300, significantly down, we usually have 500 plus, we have so much left over candy, I don't think the rain, cold kept our tots away, I theorize that Friday night football and just being a Friday night, maybe kids went over to their buddies house to trick or treat in their neighborhood, then sleepover, since no school tomorrow, any way it went down 200 plus kids keeps us busy til 730ish.


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

41 before the rain started. We didn't even see the older kids this year. It got nasty out once it was dark enough to get them out the door.


----------



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

We had, along with candy, 700 neon gitd bracelets as a counter. We had 13 bracelets left.

Our neighborhood gets so congested at halloween that police have a checkpoint and allow only residents to drive in. If you are not a resident they direct you to a parking area and allow you to walk in.

We had a few hundred less than usual. The checkpoint was really intimidating this year.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I had more than ever, maybe over 300. Usually I'm turning off the lights and taking in the big props by 8:30, but this year we had ToTs until 9:15.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

We had a steady perfect stream of ToTs. We estimate just around 200. It was more than expected and we ran out of full size bars early. 
I'll be ready for them next year.  hahaha


----------



## Skeletoncrew (Oct 10, 2013)

We had 521, exact count cause I was handing out full size, so one piece per customer.


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

It is wild to see some of the numbers. Everyone assumed, including me, that because being on a Friday, and hoping the weather would be good, there would be tons of TOT's, we had right around 400, I thought it would be more. Now we have extra candy I guess we can take it all to a homeless shelter !


----------



## RiverBoarder (Oct 9, 2007)

We had approximately 200 walk down the driveway for candy and a scare, another 100 kept on walking on the other side of the street. Very funny. I do my best to scare the children to the point it has taken them years to become brave enough to get candy from me. For a Friday night the turn out was off 33% from previous week nights. 
I have been doing heavy decorations for 10 yrs and scaring the children for longer. It is such a reward when the ToT said "Remember me, I ran every year, but now I am 12!". 
It is all about the childhood memories that we create for them


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Last year we had about 50 kids, give or take, so we were psyched to have at least that many - maybe more, since it's on a Friday & all.....

We had 11. Well, at least chocolate freezes, & the toy giveaways will stay good forever (the most popular toys were the skeletons, the fake vampire teeth, & the glow-in-the-dark snakes). But on the up side, everybody was polite, & the parents to a couple of the groups waiting on the sidelines were appreciative....

Plus, since I was having a few friends over for Halloween food & goodies at the time, they took it upon themselves to spook each group that came to the door - no coaching necessary! I love my friends that get my weirdness! lol


----------



## pyrosaxplayer (Sep 12, 2012)

around 250+.... and around 100+ people wimped and scurried away...  still great night though. was able to scare alot of people


----------



## jcraigcx (Sep 8, 2010)

Less than 20. Turnout was disappointing this year. Easily the worst I can recall. Weather turned cold (for North Texas anyway), but it wasn't that bad. Add in a strong wind that played havoc with the props all night, and it was a bit of a bummer. My son thought the older kids may have had other plans since it was Friday night. Dunno. Talked to some relatives in the area and all reported low turn-outs.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Fewer than 25, but weather was a big factor. Was still fun & the kids were in a good mood, said they loved our lights. Over-all everyone seemed to have a great time.


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

This was our first year in the new place, and we really didn't know what to expect. 

We're used to several hundred, but only ended up with about 60 last night. That was pretty much what the neighbors had told us to expect, but I was sure hoping they were wrong.

It was pretty chilly, and we ended up getting some rain, so I know it cost us some ToTs, but the low numbers weren't even the most disappointing part; the lack of neighborhood participation was!

I would say that 80% of the houses were dark. I'm sure some were at parties, but I think most were just sitting inside being curmudgeonly. Very disappointing in general, and it's going to make it pretty hard to build up our numbers.....


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

We got 59 for Kid's Night and 155 for Halloween Night. I only put flyers in the schools. I figured that with our wind, if I posted on poles or mail boxes they'd just get blown off. Interestingly enough a lot of people brought the flyers with them to the haunt. Probably for the address, maybe. We collected enough non-perishable food items to fill one of our barrels for our local Food bank. I was not out in the haunt all night - got stuck watching kids and hanging out candy a lot- but I asked my Hubby, who was doing security, and he said only about 5-6 people chickened out so the could is pretty accurate. Our weather was HORRIBLE. I thought we were going to lose the top cover of our haunt many times. We had a steady stream on 20 - 30 MPH winds with scary gusts for about the first 1.5 hours of the haunt. Lucky for me it added to the scares because I used up all my outlets ad had no where to plug in my music for the haunt :O Great night all around. Especially since it only started to rain after we shut down


----------



## Icepick (Nov 24, 2013)

Defenestrator said:


> but the low numbers weren't even the most disappointing part; the lack of neighborhood participation was!
> 
> I would say that 80% of the houses were dark. I'm sure some were at parties, but I think most were just sitting inside being curmudgeonly. Very disappointing in general, and it's going to make it pretty hard to build up our numbers.....



This is exactly what we noticed in our neighborhood. Even people that in years past that had decorated, skipped it this year. I still had just as many ToT'ers as previous years, but neighborhood participation was extremely low.


----------



## weeping angel (Oct 27, 2012)

We used to be the only house in the neighborhood that decorated. This year I had higher hopes with two other neighbors decorating and it being a Friday. This year we made some of our first props, so our display was bigger than it has been since we moved here 5 years ago. 

We had around 30 last year. My husband said we had even fewer this year. He did say, however, that neighbors and visitors were all giving positive feedback, even bringing others back to come see what we had done. Maybe next year we'll have a bigger turnout. We have bags of candy to share with coworkers now.


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

The forecast was no rain but alas it rained and then poured and then wind so this was the 4th year of bad weather for us. At least it wasn't the hurricane or the foot of snow. Despite that we got a boost from being Friday and had our biggest year ever. 74 last year and this year we made 120 goodie bags. They were gone by 8 and then after we went through 2 large bags of "backup candy" Pretty happy with the turnout.


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

About 150; slightly less than last year


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm really enjoying reading everyone's responses. So interesting to see what happens in other neighborhoods! 

We're also guilty of thinking that with a Friday night & decent weather, our numbers would increase. But, not really. Although our first Halloween together was really small, we've kept track of TOT'ers since 2008 and our highest number was around 120. We thought for sure last night would beat that, but nope, we got around 100. And it seemed slow and we didn't even have our first TOT'er until around 6:30pm, which I thought was late compared to previous years. I think that a couple of local events this past week (a school trunk or treat & a local park 'land of candy' hayride) cut back on our numbers, as well as maybe kids doing sleepovers other places). 

But like everyone else, the feedback was great, and quite a few of our adult neighbors came over & walked around our yard display for the first time too, so that was nice. 

I think my favorite was a group of 4 little girls who were dressed up as Frozen characters (Anna, Elsa, Olaf the Snowman & Sven the Reindeer) and their dad - they stayed a while and followed my husband around as he set off every prop for them. He was thrilled to share his Halloween love & the kids just thought everything was awesome. Hope they come back next year!


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Our count was up this year to 83. Only had 55 last year. I noticed that almost all of the neighbors on my side of the street gave out candy this year two, which was a huge surprise since most years they are all dark. No incidents this year other than some parents yelling at a car that was going too fast and the guy stopping and threatening the parents.


----------



## ElGuapoGuano (Oct 5, 2006)

Didn't keep a head count, but based on candy consumption with all the good candy gone and almost all of the "filler" candy drained I'd guess between 300-350 ToTs. Here is a pic of the line to my haunted house about halfway though ToT.


----------



## psox16 (Jun 6, 2009)

We got about 25, which was up from last year's 14, which was up from the year before that's 11. This was our first year doing a backyard haunt, and those who went through LOVED it. We had a few groups go through multiple times, which was fun. We live in a cul-de-sac at the end of a long street, so we put a sign up at the top of the street to encourage TOT's to make their way down.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

we had a solid 120. It was a beautiful night for TOTing.


----------



## Nocturnaloner (Nov 1, 2008)

CherryBrandy79 said:


> We had 6....that is way down from last year. Kind of really sad about this.


We had 5. The reasons are obvious though. I live in the city of St. Louis MO, and people are paranoid. A couple blocks north of me, there were apparently lots of trick or treaters walking around, but they were sticking to their particular block. People scope out the decorated houses in advance, and drive their kids only to those houses, except for the streets that get together and plan to make it an event. My display is very simple, but also very visible. Unfortunately I was working so much on my animation that I put my display up at the last minute, so that was the result. One of these years I will put up a more elaborate display, farther in advance.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Zero......


----------



## Hauntinggroundsfan (Dec 16, 2005)

Kind of disappointing this year. Only 76. Last year, it was 118. But that's okay. Since I keep my Halloween room up all year, I can still run it for family and friends. Still want to make a 4-5 minute video of it.


----------



## Nevar (Oct 28, 2009)

Because it was a friday we planned on at least 500 [which would be close to what we have gotten ]
Wind picked up around 7, light rain around 8pm
The last people we got was 8:45 pm. Usually we get them to 10pm or latter
figure 250 at best


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

Not entirely certain on numbers of visitors, but we went through over 200 Ring Pops, over 100 Fun Dips, about 30 pounds of assorted candy, and about 300 toys.
Some kids received multiple items, I'm certain, so that's why I'm not sure.
At a guess, however, I'd say we were in the 800-900 count.


----------



## DCSHOECOUSA (Oct 14, 2014)

we had approx 260 kids ran out of candy too :S


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Aug 23, 2007)

95 kids came through which I was not expecting due to the cold and windy weather. Normally get 80-120 each year. Although I had candy for 125 + spare candy for me if I did not use it.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Might have just broken 100, last year and year before close to 200 and it rained both those years. I figured since it was a Friday night and the weather was perfect, sunny and 50's, it would be booming and it was not. Not sure what went wrong, everyone who stopped said it was awesome.


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs (May 17, 2014)

Wow, so many kids. We had probably 20 last year, and ... a big fat 0 this year. We were running a bit behind, and as my hubby went downstairs to go run an errand, he saw that there was a car of kids that pulled up to the house, so he came in to grab candy, but by the time he got back downstairs, they were all gone! So sad that we didn't get any kiddos this year. I invited a bunch of our friends with kids to come by, but no one did. Sad, too, since our theme was circus-y, and I had hula hoops and games for the kids to play with.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Gave out about 500 candy bats, and had at least another 150-200 go through the haunt. Weather was next to perfect. no breeze, rain held off, great fog. Two news crews came by and got footage. Here's one clip.

http://www.erietvnews.com/clip/10800055/haunted-house-2300p103114


----------



## RottenJack (Apr 7, 2008)

I don't really count ToT's but bags of candy we give out. We bought 30 bags this year and gave out 24 of them. This is up from last year when we bought 20 bags and gave out 18. We had kids almost non stop fro two hours and big groups. Lots of fun. (sigh) Have to wait for a whole nother year now.


----------



## DesertSasquatch2011 (Sep 28, 2011)

Surprised being a Friday usually gets slower. We went giving one piece of candy started at 4:30 p.m. and gave out a total of 1000 before 7pm and gave another 200 the last hour before closing up at 8:30 p.m.. We did not have a walkthrough haunt but, we did get several wannabe candy repeaters which my sister in law caught each time. It was insane.


----------



## SaltwaterServr (Jul 28, 2014)

jcraigcx said:


> Less than 20. Turnout was disappointing this year. Easily the worst I can recall. Weather turned cold (for North Texas anyway), but it wasn't that bad. Add in a strong wind that played havoc with the props all night, and it was a bit of a bummer. My son thought the older kids may have had other plans since it was Friday night. Dunno. Talked to some relatives in the area and all reported low turn-outs.


Same over here with us. We're on Golden Triangle, almost to I-35 where Keller turns into Fort Worth. Neighbors said it was a slow year, my brother in law over in Grapevine said there weren't as many people out either. 

We guessed it was probably a lot of church's having their events which are usually on weekends. 

More importantly, Halloween this year was fighting with Texas High School Football playoffs. Halloween is always going to lose to football.


----------



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

I didn't exactly count but guessing around 80. The local high school had a football game which was a factor. I had given out 1 treat to each TOTers not knowing how many were coming. I wish I had given out more. I got alot of candy left over which I'll be taking to work tomorrow.


----------



## bert1913 (Dec 7, 2010)

we had about 400 tot's this year. many of them refused to enter our yard, so my brother was handing out candy at the sidewalk.


----------



## Huntress (Nov 1, 2012)

Definite decline this year. Usually we get around 100 but I'm thinking we had more like 70 this year. I'm thinking it's because of the high school football game but not totally sure. We are also getting stiffer competition from the churches in the area having fall festivals the same night. I'm hoping next year will be better since Halloween is on a Saturday.


----------



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

Huntress said:


> Definite decline this year. Usually we get around 100 but I'm thinking we had more like 70 this year. I'm thinking it's because of the high school football game but not totally sure. We are also getting stiffer competition from the churches in the area having fall festivals the same night. I'm hoping next year will be better since Halloween is on a Saturday.


Alot of people here had football, so did we. Alot of people had reduced numbers, so did we. Was it football, or the area Trunk or Treat, mall ToTing, church festivals, etc, that reduced our numbers?


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

Last year, I got around 400. This year,maybe 150.


----------



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

Blarghity said:


> Last year, I got around 400. This year,maybe 150.


Do you have a theory why you got less kids?


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

I estimate at 45 to 50 TOTs because of the haunted trail next door at my landlord's house.
That's more than last year even though I'm only a block over from my previous place.

It rained around 6 PM and ended around 6:25 or so. Nobody around here 
goes out trick-or-treating until it's nearly dark anyways, so I'm glad the rain ended beforehand. 

Overall it was a decent turn out and I bought extra treats just in case, LOL.
Had some nice comments on the decorations I set up along w/ the Halloween-inspired music I played.


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

Countess No said:


> Do you have a theory why you got less kids?


Absolutely no clue. Last year, they started showing up by 3:30 and it was a steady stream until about 7:45 then died off.

This year, the first kids didn't show up until almost 5 and rain promptly ended things at 7:45.

Another thing I noticed was far less road traffic, like 75% less, and of the 20 or so houses I can see along my street, less than half had their lights on.

I know someone elsewhere on the forums has suggested there are more Halloween parties on weekends, so Halloween on a Friday or Saturday night generates less ToT traffic.


----------



## Hallow's Eve (Oct 10, 2012)

262 (my neighbor counts)


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

well from around 45 to nine this year, and that finalizes my decision, my maze is retired....this year was my year to decide......we didnt put it up last year and i held back this year, and im not going to do it for nine kids, nope...


----------



## mpalmer831 (Jul 29, 2014)

we estimate around 2400 kids; way down from last years 2900. I base the numbers of candy we bought and we several bags left. I did notice a few kids (certain costumes) return at least twice. We close at 9pm, so around 830, we started giving handfuls of candy out then. Weather was 50 degrees and cold. Not sure why numbers were down. My guess is the weather and it being a Friday night.


----------



## Dyne (Sep 25, 2013)

Our count was roughly 10, which was disappointing but not unexpected, given that it was windy, raining, the temperature plummeted well into the thirties during prime ToTing hours (about 20 degrees), it was Friday, and there was a major concert in town over the weekend.

However, on the plus side, I got several compliments on the decorations from parents, my friends' neighbors, other visiting friends, and ToTs.

When I was putting away the light strings to bring home a little while ago, some of the girls down the street came and wanted me to turn the other stuff back on, especially the reaper (which was wired for audio, so it talked and played music). I chatted with them for awhile about the reaper, showing how it was made and so forth. (Two of the girls had paid me a visit about two weeks ago while I was in the back weathering the reaper and enhancing tombstones, so they'd seen it in progress. Another had been outside when I was setting up before the big event. I don't think any of them were among the ToTs we got, but most everyone was so bundled up on Friday so it's hard to say.)

One little girl (who apparently thought Halloween had been cancelled or had not happened yet ... it was a little unclear which) carried around the reaper's lantern for awhile, pet the small crow I had standing on one tombstone, and before I left wanted to give me a hug. They eventually brought some more kids from the neighborhood to show stuff to, and ultimately thanked me for sharing it with them.


----------



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

We had the best weather in years and we only had from 350 to 400 kids. Last year in the rain we had 500 plus!


----------



## I'mbadash (Oct 12, 2013)

We had 40!! I know that sounds like nothing to y'all but it was double what we had last year. Especially considering we live in a very small town and only about 5 other houses had lights on.


----------



## Erich (Oct 10, 2014)

240 the rain really put a quick end to the night


----------



## Clown (Nov 3, 2014)

I had close to 300 this year, I was expecting more being a Friday, but it was a steady stream.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

I never count, but I almost always go through two large 4lb bags of candy each year, passing out 3-4 pieces of candy per kid. I'd estimate we usually get about 70ish kids. This year it seemed like there were less kids, and I ended up with at least half of my second bag of candy left over. I'd get one or two kids sporadically, then a huge group of a dozen kids, then a couple here and there, then another huge group. The trick or treaters didn't really start coming by til 7:30 this year and had completely stopped by 9. I figured we'd get more with Halloween being on a Friday this year.


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

A little over 100? I dunno, we didn't keep count but it was disappointingly low. Something about small town "fuhbawl" game and the cold. Normally I'd have expected 350-400 on a Friday night. Seemed like all the teenagers were missing, and the bleeping city did their TOT on main street (a block away!!!!) super early, so they were all gone by the time we opened. Halloween is an after dark thing people!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

1,300 ToT's...they hit us hard and heavy early, would have run out of candy sooner but my in laws and my sisters came by with candy because their neighborhoods were dead


----------

